# New Year's Resolution?



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 5, 2008)

Just curious...do you guys typically make a New Year's resolution? What is your resolution for this year as we're approaching the last days of the year?

I decided I won't make any more resolution until I read this issue of the Glamour magazine. There was an article in there where women made very minor changes to their lives (like wearing red lipstick everyday, doing 1-min workout per day...) and the good results they got. So my "minor" change will be to dance for 10 minutes per day, might be easier than working out half an hour per day


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 5, 2008)

I resolve to not make a resolution.  I never actually do 'em anyway.

Ooh!!  NM!! I GOT ONE I CAN KEEP!!!  

I, Melissa, resolve to eat Wendy's at least once per week. Amen.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

I NEVER make resolutions anymore 

Resolutions for me   =   Failure for me

If I plan it ...It won't happen..I have to just do it....I procrastinate very badly!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 5, 2008)

I am so good at procrastinating by planning how I'm going to do something. I spend all my time planning and organizing and never actually doing.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 5, 2008)

I am too lazy to make resolutions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will try to lose weight & buy less MAC in 2009 though!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am too lazy to make resolutions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will try to lose weight & buy less MAC in 2009 though!_

 
Those are my resolutions as well.  We will see if I stick with them!!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Those are my resolutions as well. We will see if I stick with them!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Me too!  Well, after Hello Kitty anyway


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

I plan on not buying as much MAC starting NOW!!! I have gone total overboard...and after I win the Gold Prize I won't need to


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 5, 2008)

Mine fail EVERY year! This year though I absolutely have to lose weight, no excuses for me this year, I even joined weight watchers ha


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 6, 2008)

No resolutions, now or ever ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All I can think of when I hear NEW YEAR is PARTIESSS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I was small, I used to have a trillion resolutions n obviously I forgot em right after that!!  Typical me .....


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm thinking i might resolve to try drinking this stuff called "water" more often, but that's about all.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

^ I so need to drink that toxic healthy tasting stuff too....


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 6, 2008)

I usually don't make resolutions, but this year I feel different. I have an extreme addiction to Coca Cola, so I'm going back to Diet Coke. As much as I hate the taste, I'm sure I will be able to appreciate the 0 calories. And eventually, sometime after New Years, I would like to go off sodas completely. I usually drink 3-4 Cokes a day and that is soooooooooo many extra calories that my big ass doesn't need. I feel like if I can give up sodas and kick my caffeine habit, I can shed some extra pounds!


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I usually don't make resolutions, but this year I feel different. I have an extreme addiction to Coca Cola, so I'm going back to Diet Coke. As much as I hate the taste, I'm sure I will be able to appreciate the 0 calories. And eventually, sometime after New Years, I would like to go off sodas completely. I usually drink 3-4 Cokes a day and that is soooooooooo many extra calories that my big ass doesn't need. I feel like if I can give up sodas and kick my caffeine habit, I can shed some extra pounds!_

 
::droolsss:: i want some coke right about now...my mom refuses to buy anymore cause i seriously can drink a gallon a day lol, so im stuck drinking water. But yeah the same goes for me i need to eat healthy over alll. I know this is typical but also to lose weight, last night i saw pictures of me from this summer and i was sooo much skinnier...i've gained so much weight. I need to SHED THESE EXTRA 10-15 LBS !


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I usually don't make resolutions, but this year I feel different. I have an extreme addiction to Coca Cola, so I'm going back to Diet Coke. As much as I hate the taste, I'm sure I will be able to appreciate the 0 calories. And eventually, sometime after New Years, I would like to go off sodas completely. I usually drink 3-4 Cokes a day and that is soooooooooo many extra calories that my big ass doesn't need. I feel like if I can give up sodas and kick my caffeine habit, I can shed some extra pounds!_

 
oh man I so hear you on that one! If I don't have coke I get this intense head ache and I feel like I am dying haha it's so bad! Lately I've been drinking coke zero, you should try that one it's good enough.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 6, 2008)

Well.. I already quit smoking.. so that's one less thing.

How about.. working my ass off in my new position @ work.
Going back to Univeristy to get my degree... 
Buy Less MAC.. pay off more debts.. save more
Getting more active.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I usually don't make resolutions, but this year I feel different. I have an extreme addiction to Coca Cola, so I'm going back to Diet Coke. As much as I hate the taste, I'm sure I will be able to appreciate the 0 calories. And eventually, sometime after New Years, I would like to go off sodas completely. I usually drink 3-4 Cokes a day and that is soooooooooo many extra calories that my big ass doesn't need. I feel like if I can give up sodas and kick my caffeine habit, I can shed some extra pounds!_

 
I gave up drinking pops for Lent in highschool and after I really stopped drinking them I didn't feel as bloated anymore.. substitute the coke for water.. and even though its diet there's still sugar in it and ASPARTAME!  which is not good for you.  Cut any kinds of pop out replace it with water, teas (especially green tea) you will feel a lot better.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 7, 2008)

I've stopped making any cuz I know I'll never get my lazy butt to do anything about them


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 7, 2008)

coke zero tastes just like coke! diet coke tastes disgusting!!! 

think mines gonna be to get a decent job and seriously cut the "friends" out of my life that arent real friends n just make life harder.

AND loose a bit of weight cos going on first holiday with bf and i look like a beached whale lol...but yeh i make that resolution every year before going holiday lol. gah i wish chips,crisps and wine were non fattening!!! or even better magic health foods that made everyone thinner lol


----------



## shea_47 (Dec 7, 2008)

mine's simple: more water, less pepsi.

i'm going to stop drinking pop, i will let myself have it once a week only, then phase it out completely.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 7, 2008)

I never keep mine. But I want to STOP eating McDonalds, and I've even started early


----------



## kariii (Dec 7, 2008)

Pay off my death, finish losing this weight I started (lost about 54 lbs, 30 more to go!), actually apply to freelance for MAC. 

I can do it, I can do it.


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 7, 2008)

-lose weight. as I need to get healthier. already started this as I've joined WW. *fingers crossed* I think the weekly meetings really help to try and stay accountable. Plus I am also motivated by being maid of honour in a wedding next year.
-spend less on MAC/MUFE/etc. I have more makeup than one person should ever have. No need to have 57 different neutrals or whatnot. ties into.....
-pay off all c.card debt in '09 and begin saving for retirement. yea, start doing it early so that I get the benefits of compounding!!

edited to add:
-watch less tv!!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^ I so need to drink that toxic healthy tasting stuff too...._

 
LOL.. I have no problem gulping down that stuff, but I do have a problem emptying it, especially I loath public restrooms!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Dec 7, 2008)

I usually make them but I can seem to achieve them.
Mines this year is to lose some more weight, eat healthier, and save more money. I may end up adding more as it close to January.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_coke zero tastes just like coke! diet coke tastes disgusting!!! 

think mines gonna be to get a decent job and seriously cut the "friends" out of my life that arent real friends n just make life harder._

 
I totally hear you about the dropping the "friends" thing.. those type of people who are just around when its convenient for them...or they don't know you when they have a new boyfriend or girlfriend in their lives.
I don't need an amount of friends just to feel popular.. I would rather have 5 good friends than 100 aquaintances who are fake, selfish, and just bring you down and so on.


----------



## dimpleyy (Dec 8, 2008)

Keep up the grades and exercise!
I haven't been exercising :x


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 9, 2008)

lol, it seems like way too many ppl are like me. I used to be excited about the resolutions but seeing as I never actually do them, I have given up.

I shall do the 10-min dance per day though. I've already started it, I love dancing


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 9, 2008)

That is a great idea!  I have a personal trainer for the first time ever, and my goal is to work out 3 times a week.. not 5 or 6 like I always say I will.  3 is more attainable.


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 10, 2008)

^^^

I thought about the personal trainer, we get a really good package at the university, but i just don't like people watching me work out. it freaks me out.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_ 
I thought about the personal trainer, we get a really good package at the university, but i just don't like people watching me work out. it freaks me out._

 
I don't like it either, but the gym I go to is all women... and also, I find that when I have something to focus on, I don't notice the other people around me.  When I am just doing cardio, I can't help but watch people then feel self conscious.  But with the program my trainer has me on, I have to keep focused on all the things I am doing.  It's great because the time goes by quickly and also I don't think about anyone around me.


----------



## LoveMU (Dec 10, 2008)

I want to save more money, not charge things on my credit card

Actually apply to grad school for fall!

Floss, seriously, you'll prob think that's disgusting but it's so important to do and I am so freakin' lazy about it!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I totally hear you about the dropping the "friends" thing.. those type of people who are just around when its convenient for them...or they don't know you when they have a new boyfriend or girlfriend in their lives.
I don't need an amount of friends just to feel popular.. I would rather have 5 good friends than 100 aquaintances who are fake, selfish, and just bring you down and so on._

 

or the types that are friends with you and someone you hate and say they aint gettin involved but stir it up then act the angel lol!!! 

oooh i thought of another pay of my debts so i can start saving to move out with my bf!

would love the weight loss one the most though but not faddy diets cos i know i NEED to eat better! i do eat alot of fruit and veg but i also eat way too much junk which cancells out the goodness lol. thinking about joining WW's too. i have cut down on my alcohol intake and try to have cranberry juice with my vodka instead of coke haha...every lil helps!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMU* 

 
_I want to save more money, not charge things on my credit card

Actually apply to grad school for fall!

Floss, seriously, you'll prob think that's disgusting but it's so important to do and I am so freakin' lazy about it!_

 
not gross at all.. personal hygiene (?!??!) is so important.  And teeth.. (always the first thing I notice about someone is their teeth/smile) I always try to get my smile as white as possible and keep the cavities away!

We should all make sure to do our best to keep our bodies and minds healthy.. quitting smoking, going to doctor/dentist regularly, work out, stay out of the sun (use sunscreen).. gosh this is tough and this is just scratching the surface.


----------



## MissAnnaBanna (Dec 11, 2008)

i usually make a few resolutions every year & only end up following thru with maybe one lol. besides, i'm very random 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but for 09,
01. i plan to focus more on (my last yr of) school & GRADUATE!
02. make an effort to become more financially stable = SAVE more $$$ 
03. and stick out to my workout plan which won't be so hard now that i have a trainer hehe


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 29, 2009)

I wanted to bump this old thread. 

What will be your new years resolution for 2010?


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 29, 2009)

Join a gym and learn to drive are my main two! oh and stop eating as many sweets as I do at the moment


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I am going to try to eat healthier and less cussing.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 29, 2009)

Just to keep doing what I'm doing now. Work out 5-6 times a week and keep trying my best in school and saving up to move out.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 30, 2009)

better grades &&learn more portuguese!


----------



## darbywynn318 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not good at resolutions so this year I'm just going to continue working to improve myself in ways I've already been working on. I'm a major people pleaser so I want to commit the time I usually give everyone else to myself and to making myself happy in whatever ways I can. I want to stop taking things personally when I have no control over them and to stop making asumptions.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2009)

i'm going to try and be more positive and less routine-like. i seem to plan for everything and have daily routines. and when my routine changes i feel like my day has gone wrong and that i've failed. which is very silly. so i shall see change as a good thing and be positive about it


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd like to stop worrying completely, but being a mom, that is just not.going.to.happen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I'll go with getting back on the exercise wagon and maybe taking a pilates class.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Jan 5, 2010)

Mine is to smoke less dope. I'm doing okay. I had a couple on new years eve, and haven't had any since. 

Ideally I would like to end up being able to smoke it the week before my periods as (Cliche!! ding ding ding!!) I find it makes a significant difference in my mood swings. 

I'm a ounce a month girl normally, and frankly I really enjoy it! I find it very relaxing. I smoke less joints than I did cigarettes because I can't do it in public and spend the same amount on it as I used to on fags. 

I'm going to start by cutting it down to just weekends, I am into day five without now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm REALLY counting down till friday night though...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 5, 2010)

It feels like forever ago when I started this thread, lol! Here's my resolution for this year:

1. I need to be more conscious about the environment. I already am but I need to try harder and reduce my footprint.
2. Be a more vocal advocate for peace. This is a very personal issue to me.
3. Lose some weight. I need to drop 10-15lbs. I like my body but some of the belly fat has to go.
4. Reduce my makeup spending!


----------



## Shanti (Jan 5, 2010)

I wrote a few in my blog, but other ones are to lose weight (of course), get my license, and renew my passport for f*cks sake. =P

Oh, and to care less about boys.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 5, 2010)

I say I'm going to lose weight every year, and never do.  But this year we're thinking about starting a family, and I definitely want to be healthy and in shape before that, so this is my year!

I'd also like to quit wasting money, and not just on makeup...clothes, shoes, etc.

I also need to figure out what I really want to do with my life.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I say I'm going to lose weight every year, and never do.  But this year we're thinking about starting a family, and I definitely want to be healthy and in shape before that, so this is my year!

I'd also like to quit wasting money, and not just on makeup...clothes, shoes, etc.

I also need to figure out what I really want to do with my life._

 
aww, you guys are gonna start trying? Good luck on both weight loss and the family planing Karin


----------



## obscuria (Jan 6, 2010)

I did this a few days prior to the new year but as my new years resolution. (or maybe I'm just cheating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but I registered as a bone marrow donor.


----------



## moonlit (Jan 7, 2010)

My resolution

1) workout- lose weight and stay healthy + fit
2) save $$$ and pay off my cc bills
3) learn how to apply eyeshadow.


----------



## blackeneddove (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a few, mine are:

1. Stop smoking cigarettes! (have not for 5 days now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
2. Learn to drive FINALLY
3. Lose 15-20 lbs 

I hope everyone succeeds with their resolutions and has a great year


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 10, 2010)

Mine is to get over being so insecure and to stop doubting myself. I always workout and take care of my outside but this year my inside really needs to catch up lol.


----------

